# Centers to Sign?



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

With the potential signing of Turkoglu for the MLE the Magic's roster is starting to take shape. I originally thought that Gooden would be traded for a 3, but since this is not necessary anymore Gooden should be kept to man the 4 along with Dwight. Cato and DeClercq won't quite be able to fill all of the minutes at the 5, and I really don't want to play Howard or Gooden there, so we need to sign another center. One obvious possibility is a guy we already have, Mario Kasun. Some other guys to sign for the minimum include Jason Collier, Michael Doleac, and Amal McCaskill. Then again, the way the market is going some of these guys may get more than the minimum. The point is we need another big man. Any ideas?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> With the potential signing of Turkoglu for the MLE the Magic's roster is starting to take shape. I originally thought that Gooden would be traded for a 3, but since this is not necessary anymore Gooden should be kept to man the 4 along with Dwight. Cato and DeClercq won't quite be able to fill all of the minutes at the 5, and I really don't want to play Howard or Gooden there, so we need to sign another center. One obvious possibility is a guy we already have, Mario Kasun. Some other guys to sign for the minimum include Jason Collier, Michael Doleac, and Amal McCaskill. Then again, the way the market is going some of these guys may get more than the minimum. The point is we need another big man. Any ideas?


I'd love Doleac for the minimum, but I dont think he could be had for that. McCaskill is pretty useless, as is Collier. 

Kasun might have a shot at making the team if he plays well. I thought Nigel Dixon would have a shot, but I didnt see him in the summer league stats.  

Right now we need to re-sign Stevenson and just pick up a body at C and we should have a pretty solid squad.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Centers to Sign?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love Doleac for the minimum, but I dont think he could be had for that. McCaskill is pretty useless, as is Collier.
> ...


Agreed. Getting Doleac back would be nice, but it's unrealistic IMO. I think at this point our best bet would be to keep Kasun.

Francis/Nelson
Mobley/Stevenson/Bogans
Hill/Turkoglu
Gooden/Howard
Cato/DeClercq/Kasun

That's 12 men there, although we'd probably have Britton Johnsen activated and Kasun stashed on the IR.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

^^^^^

We have Garrity too remember.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> ^^^^^
> 
> We have Garrity too remember.


See how quickly I forget about him once we get Turkoglu. I don't really see the point in having Garrity at all anymore, now that we have Hedo(probably). What can Pat do that Hedo can't?


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Greg Ostertag!! Ostertag is 7'2 a good defender and shot blocker. Proven winner, his team his done nothing but win.

Ostertag,Cato, Kasun! Not bad !

I think Declerq and Gooden will be traded from what I read the Magic are shoping them!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Centers to Sign?*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. Getting Doleac back would be nice, but it's unrealistic IMO. I think at this point our best bet would be to keep Kasun.
> ...


I for one do not want Johnson on the team, but barring injury, even if he is on the team he probably wont play much.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Greg Ostertag!! Ostertag is 7'2 a good defender and shot blocker. Proven winner, his team his done nothing but win.
> 
> Ostertag,Cato, Kasun! Not bad !
> ...


There is no way we can get Ostertag without using the MLE. Both the Jazz (who have cap-space) and Dallas have more chance of signing Ostertag than us.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

To re-address this issue(which is still unsolved), Doleac has already signed with Miami and we have nothing to offer anyone but the minimum. I think our best chance is to pick someone up in a trade for Gooden, which looks likely at this point.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> To re-address this issue(which is still unsolved), Doleac has already signed with Miami and we have nothing to offer anyone but the minimum. I think our best chance is to pick someone up in a trade for Gooden, which looks likely at this point.


True. But I cant think of many options.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Orlando trades: PF Drew Gooden (11.6 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27.0 minutes) 
PF Pat Garrity (1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
Orlando receives: C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
PF Vladimir Radmanovic (12.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
PF Reggie Evans (2.9 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.0 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

Seattle trades: C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
PF Vladimir Radmanovic (12.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
PF Reggie Evans (2.9 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
Seattle receives: PF Drew Gooden (11.6 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 79 games) 
PF Pat Garrity (1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 2 games) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 71 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.0 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Seattle gets Gooden who they love.

We get Booth to back up Cato. Radmonivic can play minutes at the 3 and 4, Evans can add depth at the 4.

Francis, Nelson
Mobley, Bogans
Hill, Turkoglu, Johnsen
Howard, Radmonivic, Evans
Cato, Booth

This solves the center problem but it leaves us a little weak at the 4. Radmonivic would have been really nice before we got Turkoglu, but now it seems a little repetitive. I don't think we should trade Gooden, I'm just throwing scenarios out there.


----------

